

A New Look for Vagrant - waffle_ss
http://www.hashicorp.com/blog/a-new-look-for-vagrant.html

======
lmm
I'm not sure I like the ﻿ｒｅａｌｌｙ ｗｉｄｅ ｆｏｎｔ

~~~
Kudos
It's not the font itself, rather the letter spacing has been increased. I
think it looks good.

~~~
glenjamin
The 1px letter spacing is actually a decrease, try toggling the CSS rule off,
the letters will be spaced out even further.

I had a play about with the numbers a little, I think 0.5px is probably a
nicer setting.

------
jupiler13
Can anybody recommend a good tutorial for setting up Vagrant and Chef? I found
the official docs on both websites to be both convoluted and incomplete in
parts, and I haven't had much more success searching Google.

~~~
deanclatworthy
I found the documentation on the official vagrant site to be clear. What
exactly are the problems you encountered?

------
famousactress
I guess at some point using a cheeky homeless guy as your mascot no longer
seems like the wisest marketing decision.

------
46Bit
Love the refresh. Does anyone know how support for VMWare and Parallels is
going?

------
evoxed
Looks great! One nitpick, the homepage button beneath _Get Started_ could be a
little bit wider, or the type on both buttons could be tracked down a tad.

